# My Digital Art.



## immense (Jun 20, 2012)

these are beautiful nice use of blurs!

try to add more detail to the background it really would be amazing!

do you use photoshop? and if so do you have a tablet to draw?


----------



## Vidalaequine (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you .

The top three aren't finished at all, at the moment they're just sitting in my hard drive gathering virtual dust. I did use Photoshop, and I have a bamboo pen and touch. The pen disappeared though and I have almost ripped my house apart looking for it but can't find it. I ordered a new one on Monday, so hopefully it arrives next week.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

These are beautiful! I especially like the first and last ones.


----------



## Vidalaequine (Jun 19, 2011)

thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

I really like them! You have a cool unique style, they're super pretty pictures!


----------



## Vidalaequine (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you . They're all pretty rough, I need to go back and define them more, but that can wait


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Those are beautiful! Can't wait till your exams are done - I'll be at your door ordering pictures  Love that banner you made for Howrse - might ask you to make me one when you are ready :3


----------



## Vidalaequine (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you . I have four weeks until they're over. I'll send you a pm when Im ready if thats okay?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

They are very beautiful. Don't stop what you are doing. 

My pen and touch tablet broke, so now I'm stuck with traditional


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds awesome  I'll be anxiously awaiting


----------

